# Regulador de voltage negativo



## tutaman (Dic 13, 2007)

Buenos dias tengo una duda, quiero hacer una fuente simetrica regulada de +-1.2 a +- 24V, quisiera que trabajara hasta con 2A o 3A dependiendo del precio de los componentes, para la fuente voy a utilizar una transformador de 120VAC a 24V de 5A a 10A con derivación central, puente de diodos de 10A, en el diagrama que tengo viene el regulador de voltage LM317 pero estaba viendo en el DataSheet que solo soporta 1.5A, por lo tanto creo que usare el LM350 que soporta hasta 3A,  ahora mi duda viene en el regulador de voltage negativo, en el diagrama viene el LM337, pero al igual que el Lm317 el DataSheet dice ue soporta maximo 1.5A, entonces quisiera saber si me pueden recomendar uno que soporte mayor corriente(Amp)?
    Otra duda que tengo es que si quiero optener a la salida un max de 24Vdc debo comprar un transformador que mede mas de 24 a la salida?

   Gracias por su tiempo y comprension.


----------



## ciri (Dic 13, 2007)

tutaman dijo:
			
		

> Buenos dias tengo una duda, quiero hacer una fuente simetrica regulada de +-1.2 a +- 24V, quisiera que trabajara hasta con 2A o 3A dependiendo del precio de los componentes, para la fuente voy a utilizar una transformador de 120VAC a 24V de 5A a 10A con derivación central, puente de diodos de 10A, en el diagrama que tengo viene el regulador de voltage LM317 pero estaba viendo en el DataSheet que solo soporta 1.5A, por lo tanto creo que usare el LM350 que soporta hasta 3A,  ahora mi duda viene en el regulador de voltage negativo, en el diagrama viene el LM337, pero al igual que el Lm317 el DataSheet dice ue soporta maximo 1.5A, entonces quisiera saber si me pueden recomendar uno que soporte mayor corriente(Amp)?
> Otra duda que tengo es que si quiero optener a la salida un max de 24Vdc debo comprar un transformador que mede mas de 24 a la salida?
> 
> Gracias por su tiempo y comprension.



+-1.2 a +- 24V?.. no tiene que pasar por cero? con simple +- 24V no está bien? o son dos salidas diferentes.. una de +-1.2 y la otra +- 24V

Para aumentar la corriente puedes poner dos integrados en paralelo, no es lo mejor, pero no conozco uno de mayor capacidad... si alguien sabe que chifle..


----------



## tutaman (Dic 13, 2007)

Hola de nuevo, pues los valores de voltage que puse +-1.2 a +-24V es lo que dice el diagrama que tengo en mis manos, sinceramente desconosco si los componentes son capaces de llevar el circuito a 0v. 

    En paralelo conecto ajuste con ajuste, entrada con entrada y salida con salida? 
Disculpa mi ignorancia. Gracias pos tu respuesta.


----------



## tutaman (Dic 13, 2007)

Se supone que son 2 salidas una que varia de +1.2 a +24v y otra que varia de -1.2 a -24v, o si lo quieren ver como que una salida varia de 0v a +24v y la otra de 0v a -24v.


----------



## zzoffer (Dic 13, 2007)

Hola!
Yo lo haria utilizando un LM7824 y un LM7924, en la hoja de datos te da un esquematico para  aumentar la corriente max de salida utilizando un transistor entre IN y OUT.

http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets2/52/529144_1.pdf
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/L/M/7/9/LM7924.shtml

En cuanto al transformador, necesitas que tire mas de 24, es 24+dropout (del datasheet) q es aprox 1.5V, o sea que tire mas de 25.5. En gral una q diga 24V te servira pq siempre tiran mas (no lo midas sin carga).

Saludos

Perdon: no habia cazado lo de regulable


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 13, 2007)

La fuente variable tiene dos salidas una +1.2/24 y otra -1.2/24 La razone s que el 1.2V es lo minimo que entrega el regulador.

El transformador de 24/24 sobra, con ese llegaras hasta mas de 30V dado que al rectificar la tension se convierte en la pico y no en la efectiva (24*1.4 si mal no recuerdo). Recuerda filtrar muy bien (buenos capacitores).

En cuanto a la corriente puedes usar reguladores mas grandes, no recuerdo el equivalente al LM350 para tension negativa, pero la idea de usar reguladores en paralelo no es mala, de hecho muchos la recomiendan poruqe es mas economica a veces.

Los LM78XX no son regulables asi que no te vendran a uso, ademas su corriente es muy poca 1A y si les pones transistores peudes volarla ante un corto o sobrecarga, cosa que si como supongo esta es una fuente de mesa es muy probable.

Saludos.


----------



## tutaman (Dic 14, 2007)

Muchas Gracias por sus respuestas, pronto estare poniendo en practica sus consejos y les comunicare como me fue, si no muere en el intento ajaja

Gracias.


----------

